# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  What timber is this?

## dim

Hi Can anyone tell what timber this is? Every now and then Bunnings has a pallet of these sold as structural pine. It has few knots and tight even grain. I've used some as posts and they have stood up well.  Some pieces when ripped will bend slightly, but most pieces remain perfectly straight when cut. Haven't left any in the sun long enough to see if they warp.

----------


## METRIX

That looks like untreated Radiata Pine, only suitable for indoor use, used outdoors it will be stuffed in a few months.

----------


## phild01

Looks like slash pine to me.  http://www.woodsolutions.com.au/Wood-Species/slash-pine

----------


## METRIX

Actually looking at it closer, and seeing it's supplied by Storenso I would say it's Scots Pine.

----------


## phild01

Hmm...maybe, I'm sticking with slash, it being fairly available.
My ceiling is made from slash pine floorboards and it looks very similar.

----------


## Marc

It looks like Spruce to me, but I don't know if it is available here. Very hard to find radiata that clear.

----------


## METRIX

Storaenso bring the following Softwood into AUS so take your pick   :Biggrin:  
Nordic Whitewood
Baltic White Pine
White Deal
European Spruce
  Romanian Whitewood
White Fir
 White Spruce
Violin Wood
Picea excelsa
 Carpathian Spruce

----------

